# 2008 NGRC MLS Open House/Roll Call at the Sun Dancer Railroad



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I suppose I should make an oh-fish-ul announcement about the MLS sanctioned Open House to be held at the SDRR (in conjunction with the 2008 National Garden Railways Convention), so here goes...

This event is to be held in the afternoon of Thursday, May 1st, 2008, from 2:00pm until ???  The MLS Open House is by inviation only to the members (and families/traveling companions - both regular and First Class) of www.myLargescale.com  .

In other words, it's not open to the general public or just any convention goer.

I hate to be exclusionary, but I've been getting feedback from other sources that have found out about this, and they seem to feel as though they are entitled to stroll in and partake of whatever is available.

I'm sorry, but that's what the tours sponsored by the convention are for (which we will also be a part of on  Wednesday, April 30th)...  

This special event is reserved for the members of MLS, and as such I would request that you have your MLS badge on hand to show for admission through the gate.  Nothing complicated, but makes things so much cleaner.  We will have alternative methods available to verify your qualifications, should that be necessary.  Should verification not be able to be made, those folks will be asked to leave...

As members of MLS, you will be welcome to run whatever you may have brung, be it live steam, battery power, track power, or wind up.  My stuff will also be available for you to play with, if you so desire.  This is also an opportunity to test out any purchases you make at the convention itself.  What ever you need, we'll try to make the approriate accommodations.

The preliminary menu is looking like:
* Beef short ribs
* Bratwurst (sauer kraut if desired)
* Burgers (cheese available)
* Potato material (small, red, - either wedged and pan fried, or boiled)
* Romaine lettuce/salad
* Appropriate condiments

All the menu items are predicated on the budget holding out, and all of this is subect to modification, depending upon what might strike my fancy between now and then...

Be advised, we are carnivores, and eschew vegan tendencies...  Salad and greens are good, but only as accompaniment to meat...

Additional suggestions will be entertained...

Let me reiterate that I don't like being difficult, but I've set aside this time (and resources) for my friends here on MLS, and wish for it to be a special time for the group to hang out, discuss whatever strikes their fancy, and run (or watch) some trains...

I look forward to seeing you all here during the convention.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2008 NGRC MLS Open House at the Sun Dancer Railroad*

Are you looking for folks to say whether they're coming to your place....so that you have an estimate of how many freeloaders will be eating your food?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2008 NGRC MLS Open House at the Sun Dancer Railroad*

If so...M&M are attending...for sure.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2008 NGRC MLS Open House at the Sun Dancer Railroad*

Getting a head count would be nice. 

I've got Tommy (and presuming family), Rod (and presuming his wife), M&M, Greg E., and that's all that's rolling in off the top of my head right at the moment. 

We could use this topic as a roll call also...


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2008 NGRC MLS Open House at the Sun Dancer Railroad*

I'll be there traveling solo this time.  Grace has to go to school (poor kid/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif) and Jacque will be teaching her students./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

I'm getting hungry already/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2008 NGRC MLS Open House at the Sun Dancer Railroad*

A-Firmative Duncan, Jill and I will be there, thank you for the invitation/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/tounge_smile.gif 
Are we odd? We only eat vegetarian animals................................................./Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/wink_smile.gif
Rod


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2008 NGRC MLS Open House at the Sun Dancer Railroad*

I'll be there, Duncan.  Not sure if Kay will be able.  Her daughter is returning from the mission field in Papua New Guinea that week.

I have to leave early as I have the clinic on decals to put on at 6:00 or so that evening.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Great start on the roll call, gang!! 

Tommy, just follow yer nose. We beta tested the ribs last night, and they have been declared suitable for eating. We'll get new ones for the open house. 

Rod, you sound like a guy that knows his way around a buffet. If you start feeeling lost, just follow Stan, Tommy & Mike. 

Stan, we'll make sure that there's food ready for you early. If all else fails, we can grind out a PB&J sammich for ya!! 

If we work this right, we might be able to convince JJ to attend and bring along a science experiment or two of his. They are truly scrumptious!!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, me & mine will probably be there. Yes, I am on a protein & beer diet.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Still holding my breath on a "oh-fish-ul" statement for my visiting. Sent ya a email too. If I does come it'll be "sans family" since Cami is stuck in school too and Martha has Month-end closing. Just incase I don't make it I'm putting together a box-o-sauce for ya to let everyone enjoy./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Count my wife and I hungry and thirsty for trains and what ever. 

Chillicharlie


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Now we're rollin'!!!


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Duncan,
Whats the going rate for the convention if you don't get regestared early, I am thinking about coming over that way?????
Roland
P.S. I tried to find out on there web. but couldn't seen to find the info, a little help is needed, thanks


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Roland Seavey on 02/12/2008 2:08 AM
P.S. I tried to find out on there web. but couldn't seen to find the info, a little help is needed, thanks
*http://www.ngrc2008.org/*

I'm going to try and make it Duncan.  Depends upon how much vacation time I have by April.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Dwight,


Yesterday when I went to the sight I couldn't get the page to come up. Guess the cable between the US and Aisa was to crowded (hehehe) anyway got it thank you so much.


Now the problem is to see if I can get there at that time frame. Linda wants to go to Fl. and hope to send her there while I go training. We will see.


Any  way Mr. Duncan I would love to be included in your gettogether if I come over to the convention. Will let you know for sure later, but for now would like to be included.


Thanks,


Roland


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, 

I figured that since Dee-White posted up the link, any further cluttering of the situation by me would be a waste of band-width. So I'm using it up like this instead... 
Gotcha covered on the attendance, and I guess I better put together a spread sheet to keep track of all the trainees!!! 

As an addendum to the menu, the plan with the short ribs (off the bone) is to slow cook them in sauce (10 or 12 hours or so), then place 'em on the grill to caramelize the sauce and impart that freshly BBQ'ed flavor. 

Brats will be boiled in beer, then grilled to perfection... 

Burgers will be flame broiled on the grill and ready for condiments; such as lettuce, tomato, pickles, onion, mayonaise/salad dressing, mustard (such as grey poupon), ketchup and assorted cheese slices. Planning on lightly toasting the buns, but if I miss that part, sue me... 

Various dressings will be available for the tossed salad, and the potatos will be nicely seasoned. 

Dwight & Joe, 
Hoping very much that you can make the journey, as I truly believe it would be a great opportunity for some outrageous story telling... Honest!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan, I will be coming, bringing my wife, and R.J. DeBerg. I would like to also bring Ted Doskaris, who may not be a MLS member. He promises not to eat much! (He's the author of all the "vignettes" on my site).

We appreciate your hospitality. (R.J. is driving from Georgia!)

Regards, Greg


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
The names R.J. DeBerg & Ted Doskaris are familiar to me (reaching back into the cranial archives), and I have no problem whatsoever with you dragging your wife along, either!!   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif
I'll be glad to make your acquaintences (plural on purpose for all y'all)!!  

(that's 14 so far, with a small pile of maybes...  lookin' good!!)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Duncan on 02/11/2008 6:33 PM

Stan, we'll make sure that there's food ready for you early. If all else fails, we can grind out a PB&J sammich for ya!!


Thanks, Duncan.  That'll be great...


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the roll call so far... 

Debbie & Duncan 
Ralph & Lu Giese 
Mike & Marge Reilley 
Tommy Mejia 
Rod & Jill Fearnley 
Stan & Kay Cedarleaf 
Richard & "?" Weatherby 
*-?-* Joe DiSanto 
Charles & "?" Scherer (chilicharlie) 
*-?-* Dwight Ennis 
*-?-* Roland Seavey 
Greg & Penny Elmassian 
R. J. DeBerg 
Ted Doskaris 
Steve & Dee Seitel (dawgnabbit) 
Bill & "?" Ott 

The *-?-* signifies "maybe"... 

The "?" indicates I do not know the spouse's name... 

Stan, I included Kay in the count, even though she may be otherwise occupied. It is not a "command performance", but rather a courtesy ackowledgement that she may attend... 

Looks like a fun group!!!  

There are some others that threatened to come play, but I'll wait to see them post up here before I'll mention any names.  They may be wanting to make a surprise entrance (and if so, I'd ask them to shoot me an email for inclusion in my menu planning).  However, I firmly believe that by making their anticipated presence known, others that may be sitting on the fence would be inclined to swing by, if only to spent some time with them.  But that's just my take on their "stardom"...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

(JJ, you reading any of this thread???)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wife's name is Penny, Duncan, if it helps fill in some ? marks! 

We are trying to shanghai Phil Zane too, of MLS and Aristo forum, he's in Scottsdale.... but we won't know until March... he may have out of town girlfriend duty! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Greg!!  Penny has now been placed on the roster!!

Wonder if Phil is the same Phil from another thread...
Not a problem on the attendance, just like knowing what I'm getting hit with...    The more folks who know each other, the easier it is for them to feel comfortable.
I'd hate to run out of stuff after building up the anticipation.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be there of course.   I am waiting for three people to comfirm they are coming and they will be staying at my house. 

Will the Mystery Guests please sign in


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 02/13/2008 9:31 PM
I will be there of course.   I am waiting for three people to comfirm they are coming and they will be staying at my house. 

Will the Mystery Guests please sign in  


That's great, John!!
(how are my powers of coercion??)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Duncan, believe it is same Phil that R.J. mentioned... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## PaulGieske (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Duncan,

Count me in.  I can help with prep work too if needed.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Brain dead I are...
I *knew* you were in on the deal, Paul, but simply forgot.

I know, I know, "How could you DO such a thing??"

I better go back through my old emails and  look deeper in to the previous responses...

Yeah, dead in the head...

After looking at some stuff, I came to the realization that Ted Johnson (Chaingun), and Fred Hirsh had previously mentioed that they'd be over to play, too, but I think that was for the convention tour.  Better check back in with them.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Linda and I will try to make it too.     The only thing that may keep us away is if we are visiting other GRs on the other side of town.  I don't think we ever received MLS badges though.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


Todd


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 02/14/2008 1:19 PM


Linda and I will try to make it too.     The only thing that may keep us away is if we are visiting other GRs on the other side of town.  I don't think we ever received MLS badges though.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


Todd

Todd,
There are no other tours going on in Phoenix on Thursday, May 1st, although there are excursions planned to Tucson that day.  Any others in Phoenix would be by private invitation...
Shad (or Dwight, or somebody) put a file out on MLS somewhere that you can use to print up a badge, and then have laminated.
I think I'd recognize you anyway...
You could wear a lizard pin to be sure...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

Going back towards the beginning, I'm going to presume that the respondents to date are satisfied with the proposed menu???


----------



## royh (Jan 4, 2008)

My Wife and I would like to come to your place Thank you Roy


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 02/13/2008 9:31 PM
I will be there of course.     

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 02/11/2008 9:14 AM
I'll be there, Duncan.

Uh-oh!!! 







 

*QUICK!!!  HIDE the TE's and break out the MOW!!!!
*


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds great Duncan, I'll be there as well with a guest 

Howard


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Roy, 
No problem. 
Could you shoot me an email with some further particulars on yourself? Through the forums here would be just fine. 

Dwight, 
I'll need you here to monitor the distribution of TE's, and cross overs. JJ and Stan have played nice before, but I think that was because they were on different loops. With the advent of the cross overs, there's no tellin' what mischief those two could get into now. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Howard, 
Gotcha covered!! And it will be great to see you again!! 

We're showing 30 attendees (including Ralph, Lu, Debbie and I), plus three "maybes".   Growing nicely!!
(i'm gonna have to go rustle up some more patio chairs.  good thing i have a source...)   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Duncan on 02/13/2008 9:53 PM
Posted By John J on 02/13/2008 9:31 PM
I will be there of course.   I am waiting for three people to comfirm they are coming and they will be staying at my house. 

Will the Mystery Guests please sign in  


That's great, John!!
(how are my powers of coercion??)

Depends on what your trying to Coerce me into.


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll bring a couple of chairs with me.

Howard


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 02/16/2008 10:23 AM
Posted By Duncan on 02/13/2008 9:53 PM
Posted By John J on 02/13/2008 9:31 PM
I will be there of course.   I am waiting for three people to comfirm they are coming and they will be staying at my house. 

Will the Mystery Guests please sign in  


That's great, John!!
(how are my powers of coercion??)

Depends on what your trying to Coerce me into.

Maybe a science experiment or two??


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By H-man on 02/16/2008 10:27 AM
I'll bring a couple of chairs with me.

Howard


That would be "splendid", Howard!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Duncan on 02/16/2008 1:01 PM
Posted By John J on 02/16/2008 10:23 AM
Posted By Duncan on 02/13/2008 9:53 PM
Posted By John J on 02/13/2008 9:31 PM
I will be there of course.   I am waiting for three people to comfirm they are coming and they will be staying at my house. 

Will the Mystery Guests please sign in  


That's great, John!!
(how are my powers of coercion??)

Depends on what your trying to Coerce me into.

Maybe a science experiment or two??

Somthing from the fridganator?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 02/16/2008 6:18 PM
Posted By Duncan on 02/16/2008 1:01 PM
Posted By John J on 02/16/2008 10:23 AM
Posted By Duncan on 02/13/2008 9:53 PM
Posted By John J on 02/13/2008 9:31 PM
I will be there of course.   I am waiting for three people to comfirm they are coming and they will be staying at my house. 

Will the Mystery Guests please sign in  


That's great, John!!
(how are my powers of coercion??)

Depends on what your trying to Coerce me into.

Maybe a science experiment or two??

Somthing from the fridganator?

Sure!!  And if I may be so bold to suggest something with a graham cracker crust??  (you could make even *MORE* friends!!!)  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We will have to see how many sign up.   That way I know how many to make.   Maybe two of each.

PS  What  we are talking about  is well worth the travel all the way around the world.   If our on a diet,  YOu will have leave that at home.


----------



## harrys_trains (Feb 15, 2008)

I would love to come see your railroad i am in phoenix and would have to come to an evening during the week or on the weekend?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Harry (making a bold presumption that that is your name...)   , 
The SDRR/MLS open house is being held in conjunction with the NGRC 
www.ngrc2008.org
and will be on Thursday afternoon/evening... 
Check out the link above, and if you're new to the garden rails scene, I'd strongly recommend taking some vacation time that week, just to see and experience all that's going on. 
This is the first time that the convention is being held in the Phoenix area, and there's so much to learn, that it will really fill your head with ideas...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan

Deb and I will be comming to the convention as well.  I hope we can attend but I am not real sure of the schedule yet and Deb will have a booth at the show so she will need to be at the show whenever it is open.

Its great that you wil host an event and I like the others I would enjoy putting faces to the  names.

Thanks

Stan


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By StanleyAmes on 02/18/2008 7:31 AM
Duncan

Deb and I will be comming to the convention as well.  I hope we can attend but I am not real sure of the schedule yet and Deb will have a booth at the show so she will need to be at the show whenever it is open.

Its great that you wil host an event and I like the others I would enjoy putting faces to the  names.

Thanks

Stan


Stan,
The scheduling of this little event was selected to minimize the interference with te rest of the convention's activities, but there's only so much "wiggle room" to work with.
My purpose of doing this is to offer a close by venue (~ 5 miles from the convention center) where the members of MLS can meet, mingle, and play with some trains should they be so inclined.
Bring something to run, or play with my stuff (i better get bizzy fixing up some non-functional motive power), or just hang out.  Maybe I could do a Tom Sawyer, and lay out the locos, tools and soldering irons to let folks wire in some TE's so they can run, eh???  Nah.  Somebody might leave a BBQ short rib in a boiler or cab when buttoning up the loco...
It should turn out nicely.
Let me know when you know more...


----------



## rrkrzy (Jan 4, 2008)

Duncan,

Please add my name to the list of attendees. I am the convention secretary and webmaster but would like to find some time on Thursday to visit with my MLS  friends and put some faces to the names. 

Mike and Nancy Lewandowski
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rrkrzy on 02/19/2008 7:31 PM
Duncan,

Please add my name to the list of attendees. I am the convention secretary and webmaster but would like to find some time on Thursday to visit with my MLS  friends and put some faces to the names. 

Mike and Nancy Lewandowski
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


Mike, I have both you and Nancy on the list, and we'd enjoy having you by for a chat with friends.

37 and counting.  Might have to arrange shuttle service from the church parking lot down the street...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan, 
I'm still hoping we will be there. So I guess put us down with one of them question mark thingies! Oh, and the head count would be 2 and a half! 

Does anyone know if the vendor hall is open on Friday to the public, I tried to find it on the convention website but no luck. The plan right now is to drive over early thursday for the big shindig and would like to see the vendor hall friday before heading back friday. The friends and sales hall are the only draw of the convention for me and I really don't want to register for the convention just to get in to the vendor hall. With the little one I have to watch the budget now. 

Steve


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
In looking at the schedule, 
http://www.ngrc2008.org 
I see that they are offering "1-day Public Tickets" on Saturday and Sunday only... 
Friday shows the Vendor Hall open from 11:30AM - 2:30PM, however, I'm gonna go out on a limb and suggest that it will not be open to the general public... 
As quoted from the convention website under "Registration": 

Walk-In Registration 

Walk-In Registration will be available daily in the Cibola Room at the times shown on the Convention Schedule page. However, Bus Tours of layouts will only be available through pre-registration, either on-line or mail-in. You will be able to drive to the layouts on tour using the maps provided in your Convention Program. 

Public one-day tickets with access only to the vendor hall and the live steam-up will be available in the registration area from 9 am until 3 pm on Saturday, May 3, and from 9 am until 2 pm on Sunday, May 4. The cost of these tickets is $5 per person per day. 

Sorry of this puts a crimp in your plans... 
(would still love to see youse guys...)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm still a "definite maybe" at this point in time. It's on our calendar, but nothing concrete as yet. If I'm in that neck of the woods (read: in Phoenix) on that day, I'll make every effort to drop by and say hello. 

Later, 

K


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Duncan, I must of missed that! We still need to sit down and figure out our plans but we really do want to be there! 

Steve


----------



## RGSW (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan:  Thanx for the invite.  I will be on the bus tour to Tucson that day and should return around 5pm.  If I get there around 6pm, will that be OK?  I'll be flying solo.  I see that my info and icon was deleted during the recent site upgrade.  Ron Ham, ABQ, NM


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RGSW on 02/24/2008 6:37 PM


Duncan:  Thanx for the invite.  I will be on the bus tour to Tucson that day and should return around 5pm.  If I get there around 6pm, will that be OK?  I'll be flying solo.  I see that my info and icon was deleted during the recent site upgrade.  Ron Ham, ABQ, NM



Ron,
Shouldn't be a big problem, and I'll try and hold some food back for the Tucson Travelers...


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Duncan
This is Dennis from the chat room. My wife Martha and I will be glad to attend your party. My wife has a good eating habit and she can not eat meat at nite do you have veggies available? Thanks Dennis Rayon


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis,
Glad to have you by!!
If it's a protein issue, I'll have starches on hand for sure (plus salad stuff).
I'll see about putting a veggie platter together...
Brocholli, cauliflower, carrots, etc. would be the norm.
Specific requests??
We're playing from about 2:00PM until probably 8:00PM (ish).
I've got to be up the next morning at about 4:30AM, and have "KP" duty as the evening winds down...
Not complaining, just layin' out my schedule...


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Duncan
That sounds great ,  I appreciate the veggies and startch for Martha, that will work, for myself I am a meat and tater type of guy.and looking forwards to the time
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Duncan What's the count?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

40 (that's four-zero) signed up so far, and another 14 (one-four) listed as "maybe".  These "maybes" have not all sent word, but if they do attend the convention, I'd anticipate them to show up here on Thursday.

So on that note, I'd ask again that if you think you might come to the convention, and you have an interest in attending the MLS Open House at the SDRR, please either sign in on the roll call here, or send me a private message through the forums.  I will not divulge your intentions if you prefer to keep them "private".  I do understand the reluctance to blab personal plans, but the logistics of lading in enough "stuff" for a large group is much easier if I have a closer count on guests.

Now, with the sort of numbers (and I anticipate it to escalate some) that I'm seeing as of now, I'll leave the TE's out on the table, as I'll be bizzy cooking...
Debbie is probably not going to be able to take that day off from work, so Chef Duncan will have the prep, sous, and executive chef's duties for the duration.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif
Oh, and busser & dish rat duties, too...  
Beverage service will have to be ala Carl's Jr.  (grab a cup and fill it...)  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

I hope to have all the preliminary stuff done by midnight Wednesday  or 02:00 Thursday (filling ice chests, setting out chafing dishes, starting the first batch of ribs, washing all the salad ingredients, potato prep, etc.) and start assembling and cooking the balance by 08:00 Thursday.  It's gonna be nutz, but I think that the crew will have a good time.

It's gonna be a hoot!!!   I can hardly wait!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

YIIKES/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

I am going to come over  wendsday night  with some  baracades and  orange cones  and mark off my parking space.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Duncan ,
Good morning at least it is here in the Philippines.
Can't seem to find you in my e-mail list now or through MSL If you have mine plz. send a high so I can ask question off forum.
I am at 99% now to show up as soon as I get the airline ticket purchased to ship my wife to Fl. from Phoenix it will be 100 (baring accident or something else major)
Looking forward to the time there with the many MSL friends./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Roland Seavey

OK finally found how to e-mail you so check that, thanks./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Duncan
Have you checked into  Valet Parking for  Thrusday Night.   I don't think there is  41 parking spaces in Jillbert  for that matter.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Booked my flight and reserved my hotel room this morning, so I've gone from the "possible" to the "definite" list.  Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight's got reservations!!!  (as well he should, given the clientele)  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

Okay, now this is gonna be a "SERIOUS" good time!!! 

JJ,
I don't know if I can find anyone to run the van as a shuttle between the church and the house.  Even though it's just a residential street issue, and less than 1/4 mile, most of the "wheels" that I know are used to the one mile oval at PIR, and aren't too familiar with right hand turns...
(and the magic number is sitting on 41.9 at the moment!!!)


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Duncan,

My wife and I just happened to be in the area that week. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif We are taking a vacation in Sedona, AZ. 

Imagine our delight to find that the NGRC is going on in Phoenix at the same time. And then we found your kind invite to all MLSers, sooo... you can figure on two more. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

We are from North Carolina (origionally NY State) so it will be good to meet some of the Western Branch of the hobby. 

Many thanks for the invitation. 
Regards,


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My mother told me to be careful about making arrangements to meet people on the Internet.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
Glad to hear things worked out to make your vacation that much more interesting!! 
As a suggestion, I'd encourage you to visit Garland's Lodge up in Oak Creek Canyon, if only to get a feel for what Oak Creek used to be like before the rampant development and Californicators came in and ruined it (Debbie & I spent our honeymoon weekend up there in 1974, and used to camp by the creek frequently...) 
http://www.garlandslodge.com 

Dick, 
So far, my meeting people from the net has been 90% good. The other 10%, well, let's just say that your Mom was correct... 

Oh, and as a side note to all of this banter, for the sake of decorum, could y'all please let me know what your wive's names are?? 
I feel a little weird putting - Member name & "?" then Last name- in my little roll call spreadsheet ("?" signifying SWAMBO)... 
Seems sort of impersonal... 

Magic number is now 43.9, with another 12 threatening...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife's name is Cathy, but she won't be coming with me.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok my wife's name is Linda but she is going to Fl. at that time and said I could come to the party So barring an accident or other desaster you can move me from the .9 to a whole body now/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Roland


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Duncan,
 
My wife’s name is Sue.

Thank you for the information on the Garland Lodge, we hadn’t found that one yet.

Since the last time we were in Sedona was 1984 we haven’t much knowledge of the local sights there. So we have been looking on the Internet for things to see. So far we have scheduled a ride on the Verde Canyon RR followed by a diner at the Blazing M Ranch. Anything you can think of would be welcome info.

We will try to pick a day to attend the NGRC. I have to look at the schedule of tours and clinics.

Regards,


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was at one of my customers yesterday.   The printed the  PROGRAM BOOK for the  GARDEN RAIL WAY CONVENTION.   It looks great.   I got a copy ummmm Right off the Press.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan, 
I booked my flight this week and will be at the convention all week. I would love to come to your BBQ on Thursday. I would like to bring my freind Bill Pretzer (Another "Plastics" guy) who is kind enough to let me crash at his place for the week and will allow me to borrow his truck to visit the Open Houses. 
Russ Miller


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
From what I've heard, you should enjoy that Verde Canyon trip. Don't have any knowledge of the Blazing M Ranch, though. 

JJ, 
That would be considered "hot" off the presses, wouldn't it??? Went an picked up the tour stop signage yesterday, and my crossbuck was delivered later that evening... 










The lights even blink in an alternating sequence, just like the real thing!!!  (ignore the other crap in the frame...)

Russ, 
Have both you and Bill on "Da List". Crash pad colleagues are of course welcome to join in. Especially ones that have lendable transportation for "important" stuff!!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick update, with roughly six weeks to go... 

The magic number for the gathering now stands at 46, with 11 potentials... 

If anyone is inclined to bring motive power, we'll make arrangements to accomodate. This would include purchases from the Vendor's Hall. I'll have one track that will handle trackside TE for the entire loop... 

Oooooh... Brain cloud has lifted temporarily. 

Stan or JJ, if you (or anyone else local) have a Trackside TE that is not installed in anything at the time, we could rig that up for the second line (should there be multiple convention purchases that haven't been modified for on-board control yet). 

I have the pigtail/harness to make the power supply to track main connection, because we could take that off of my other TE that lost all of its smoke...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Duncan on 03/22/2008 5:20 PM

Stan or JJ, if you (or anyone else local) have a Trackside TE that is not installed in anything at the time, we could rig that up for the second line (should there be multiple convention purchases that haven't been modified for on-board control yet). 

I have the pigtail/harness to make the power supply to track main connection, because we could take that off of my other TE that lost all of its smoke...


I might have a TR/TX set available, Duncan.  Keep me posted just before the run.  

Sure you don't want to convert to batteries????? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Stanley, Stanley, Stanley.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

This adaptation is instituted for the sole purpose of letting our friends who have purchased motive power during the convention to "stretch the legs" of said motive power, believing that they haven't had time to adapt their preferred control system/mechanism prior to returning home... 

However, I could be entirely wrong, and will have the soldering iron and various other tools available for them to make modifications. 

As an advisory, I will make it known right here and now that I shall be held blameless and no where near responsible should they "toast the guts" on whatever they may work upon...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

"However, I could be entirely wrong, and will have the soldering iron and various other tools available for them to make modifications." 

This is sounding more and more like a multiday event....goody goody goody


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

The Early Tour guide book arrived in the mail Saturday.  So many railroads to see. 

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
I've got other commitments, so the multi-day thing just ain't gonna werk... 

Tommy, 
What's the count?? 50? 60?? I've not seen the booklet yet...


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

OK train vacation for me this year, Duncan it's a go, have Lind's ticket from there to Fl. and back,
Will be going to the West Side convention, Your place, GGRR convention and the BTS./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Oh soooo much to do and so little time
Sure hope I can make it to my son's wedding.hehehehehe/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif
Roland


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan,

47 Railroads with tours Monday the 28th thru Sunday the 4th.

Your number 18 on the list and Terry Liesegang is listed at 37.

There are also seminars by Stan Cedarleaf, Bob Starr and Barry Olsen.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, 
Is your son's wedding gonna have trains?? (the answer to that should help you set priorities...) (or not...) 
West Side Convention?? EagleWings?? That should also be all over the place... You may wish to coordinate with someone (who shall remain nameless, but his initials are tmejia - or Tommy for the spelling impaired) who has a list of the tours that are open during the convention, in order that you don't make yourself crazy... 
The schedules for the tours during the convention would also be handy. As in what days which one's are, which ones are bus only, which ones are self guided only, etc. 
If I've got my presumptions right, and your West Side convention is the EagleWings deal, you've got some distinct overlap on the layouts on tour, and that should help you spread those 47 layouts over the week... 
Or not... 

Tommy, 
Thanks for the poop. That's about 21 more than were on the Spring 2007 EagleWings Open House Tour, but this is spread over 4 days, as opposed to two... 
And like I alluded to for Roland, if a guy was here for both the EagleWings tour *AND* the NGRC tours, the planning might be a bit more intense, but duplication would be eliminated... 

And to anyone who is even conSIDERing doing both events, the EagleWings tour is a benefit for Make-A-Wish, so if you're bypassing/saving any layouts for a visit during the NGRC, make sure you toss a bigger pile of cash at the donation points that you DO stop and see the weekend before the convention. 

It'll do your heart good. 

Honest. 

(disclaimer - I do not work for Dan Hoag/EagleWings or Make-A-Wish. I do not derive tangible benefits from promoting his open house tour. I *DO* however, believe in his efforts to spread the large scale message, and make dreams come true. He works his A$$ off doing his annual open house tours, and has earned my respect from that endeavor...)


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Not being from Arizona, I didn't know about the EagleWings event till after I made my reservations.  Otherwise I would have definately scheduled to come in Sunday morning and included that event.  Oh well a day late and a dollar short.

As for the tour schedule, pop me an e-mail and I'll fill you in.  It also list which ones are open to cars (like me) and which ones are bus only.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Duncan,
Was only kidding about not getting to my son's wedding thats the whole reason for coming state side this summer, and that is a must do.
The west side convention is April 18th. right when I go to my brothers in Sonora so thats a go.
Will be on the road at the time of the Eaglewing's open house so thats a no, then your place and then the GGRR convention. Really dought I will be going to a lot of the tour stuff, but just the $5 vender hall, had thought about some of the seminar's but well see.
My kids wedding is the Sunday before the BTS and actually go to LAX that Sunday the 8th to fly back to the Philippines.
Will be sitting around Phoenix on Monday the 5th wating for my Wife and god son to fly in from Fl. then a bit of a road trip with him..
Time be gettin short  got our last tickes yesterday for the to and from Manila flights. So all thats been done. 
We will start packing up week after next as we have frends from our home church coming the April 5-6 weekend.
Like we used to say in Vietnam    SHORT   16 more days from my end.
Roland
Will get there before we leave here (go figure that one hehehehe)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Duncan,

Now that I got a copy of the tour book, I think I understand more about what's going on thursday -- the Tucson tours seem to be repeats of the Monday 'pre-convention' open houses, right?

So then, could you put me & Carla on your head-count?   She can't eat red meat, so add one more to the veggie/carb/chicken platter, if ya' can?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

See ya' then!

-Gary, who used to go by the handle "The Garden-Rail Hobo", back before the software change-

(gotta' go fix that, I suppose..) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Just got the approval for the time off from work, so Allison, Suzi and I will be in Phoenix for the convention. Put me down for a "definite maybe" for the gathering. I hesitate to say for certain due to the number of folks who will be meeting us there to meet Suzi, (No one cares about _me._)and I don't know what our schedule is going to be yet to accommodate all those folks. Having said that, add Allison to the vegetarian platter count. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy,
It'll all be fine.
Gives you another excuse to come back over for next year's Spring EagleWings tours...

Roland,
Roger on the wedding thing.  I was shooting for a "joke"...  
I've heard tell about that H.G  Wells Time Machine thingie.  My favorite part of that movie was Yvette Mimieux...

Gary, 
Let me see if I can convey what I see on the schedule... 
There are a total of 14 layouts on display in the Tucson area. 
Monday, there are 6 of those 14 open for car visits only. Addtitionally, 3 of those six are also going to be open the following Sunday. 
On Thursday, all 14 layouts will be open for viewing. And out of those 14, there are 3 that will only be open during Thursday's tour. Each of these 3 are "car only - no bus" venues. The only chance to see them will be Thursday. 
On Sunday a total of 7 Tucson area layouts that will be open. 4 of which were open on Thursday, and 3 which were open both Monday and Thursday... 
End result is (and this is car based - no bus), if you opt for a Monday only trip to Tucson, you see 6 out of 14. Hit Tucson on both Monday and Sunday, and you can see 10 out of 14. If you elect to shoot for all three days (M,TH,Su), you can see 'em all in slightly smaller doses, but also get to see the ones that are only open on Thursday... 

Did all that make sense??? 

Roger on the no red meat (i'm guessin' that turning it from red to brown ain't gonna work either...) 
(i need a bigger grill....) 

Kevin, 
You're covered. 
Glad you can make it down!!! 
Been down the "new dad" syndrome trail, and as invisibility just plain comes with the territory. 
It get's better.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Duncan,
I knew that, I am just excited about geting in so many train related things thats a new one for me. Just wish I had the extra time to get eglewings in. Oh well cant do everything.

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.giftwo more weeks and on the big 777 for da USA.
Roland


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Magic number is now 50 with 9 possibles...


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got done going over a few things with Debbie about the MLS open house, and we stumbled upon a potential gllitch... 

Given the time frame of the event (early afternoon to mid evening), there would be a high likelyhood that blatant advertising of "TRAINS!!" could increase the possibility of gate crashers. 

Moochers, if you will. 

Non-MLS members in particular.   

Hence, it is our position that there will be no signs placed at street corners, or other areas visible to the great unwashed... 

Now before you all get your collective panties in a bunch, the map that is in the tour guide is very specific (turns/intermediate mileage/compass directions) about how to get here, and is easily followed... 

Should you be apprehensive about finding your way from the convention tour map alone, shoot me a PM, and I'll get you any other info you need to make it to the SDRR sans irritation. 

To be less subtle, I've got "X" dollars to make this work, and would prefer that my friends on MLS reap the benefits... 

And thus endeth the sermon...   

Again, if you need secondary assurances or assitance on how to navigate the highways and byways, shoot me a line, and we'll take care of you. 

And no, it's not a sign of weakness to ask for directions. 

Unless I tell somebody that you did... 

But I wouldn't do that. 

For ANY amount of money (under $20)...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Duncan.......I see  in this morining paper that  Wall Mart is  having a  sale on  Feather pillows.   I have a friend with a  TAR  WAGON.   Should  stock up on  some  pillows and  bring the  fired up wagon   for the gate crashers.    ( at the cost of brass  someone else will  have to supply the  rail) 

PS  Do you have a  estamate of  how many gate crashers there will be?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
I couldn't give you an estimate with any factual basis, but given the number of train nutz that will be in the general vicinity (the convention is 5 miles away) there's a greater probability of this happening. 

Let's say there were some folks who elected to not drive down to Tucson, and were wandering around the area, shopping or something (Wal-Mart is just up the street). A sign on a street corner would get their attention very quickly. Especially signs that had convention markings on them... 

And then there are the local characters who might be inclined to investigate the meaning of a sign that says "Trains". 

If we weren't doing this during the evening commute home (when the number of people out on the roads is much greater than say 11:00 in the morning), I'd be less inclined towards keeping it "quiet". However, running until 7:00 (19:00 for the 24 hour clock people) puts us right in that window... 

Maybe I'm overreacting to an imagined scenario, but on that Thursday, I'm not open to the general public or the average convention attendee...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

by "INVITATION ONLY" strike a chord! gate crashers will be tied to the tracks and immediately severed from the rest of the group. LOL The Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You better put "private party" on the gate, or lock it and control the front door! 

We could all make "special badges" for this event! 

Greg


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/30/2008 8:25 PM
You better put "private party" on the gate, or lock it and control the front door! 

We could all make "special badges" for this event! 

Greg


Interesting concept on the special "badge". Greg!!
Might have to work on a file for that...
We could put JJ in charge of the front door...
Rather intimidating and sinister looks are available from that guy...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was sort of serious about the badges, I think the possibility of "crashers" might be very high, and could impact the food cost, which sounds like "not trivial" with the head count..... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Badges is a good idea, I still have my MLS badge and was intent on wearing it anyway. It's a pity Shad never got a round to putting up a file with "make your own badge" type file????????? 
Rod


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Rather intimidating and sinister looks are available from that guy...
Yeah, but his voice doesn't match his appearance. Once he opens his mouth, it'll be all over.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I was sort of serious about the badges
Perhaps we can employ the "Sun Dancer Super-Secret Handshake?"


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahhh Yes But I know KARATE and JUDTO and two more japaneese words. 

And Remember this. The last guy who picked a fight with me died./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

His hand got caught in my back pocket and I drug him to death /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"We don't need no stinkin badges comes to mind from the movie "treasure of the Sierra Madras" with Humphrey Bogart." LOL


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds like the "password" to me.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 03/31/2008 6:38 PM
"We don't need no stinkin badges comes to mind from the movie "treasure of the Sierra Madras" with Humphrey Bogart." LOL" border=0>




Agreed! Just gotta know the "secret woid."


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Duncan 
If you would like special name tag with the MLS logo on it I could laser them out of a brass/plastic, I laser out our clubs name tags. With a magnet on the back to hold to clothing, This could either be lasered with or without a name on it. The name would limit flexability, I could furnish a large scaled name tag (8 inch x 12 inch) for the door, stating without the name tag no enterance, that would help keep things on the up and up. I could either send you a sample or email you a picture of one. 
Thanks Dennis Rayon


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

His hand got caught in my back pocket and I drug him to death


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/30/2008 10:02 PM
I was sort of serious about the badges, I think the possibility of "crashers" might be very high, and could impact the food cost, which sounds like "not trivial" with the head count..... 
Regards, Greg




Greg & Dennis and all, 

Sorry I'm a bit slow on the response, but I was out of town on business, with not much time available to formulate a reply. It was a booger of a trip... 

The concept is sound, but I don't know how to work the logistics of distribution prior to the event itself... 
And yes, the impacts to the food plan would not be a minor issue. 

Having somebody man the main door/gate would be a bit difficult (not many bodies available on a weekday), which makes screening at the moat kind of tough. 

MLS badges (for those that have them), will work out 

I'll send Dennis some other thoughts, and see what might transpire (although my budget for this has already been shot in the bee-hind), and any ideas for a distribution plan would be welcomed. 

I don't believe that I'll have "access" to convention goers welcome packets, so that method may be a crap shoot. 

This gets interestinger and interestinger.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan 

The map in the pre convention package (which I received reciently) should allpw any or us to find your place without difficulity. 

I do believe that each of us attending should help is some small way to help compensate for your costs in hosting this grand event. Perhaps we could all chip in and purchase you a car that you can remember the event by. 

Stan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By StanleyAmes on 04/04/2008 4:58 PM 
Duncan 

The map in the pre convention package (which I received reciently) should allpw any or us to find your place without difficulity. 

I do believe that each of us attending should help is some small way to help compensate for your costs in hosting this grand event. Perhaps we could all chip in and purchase you a car that you can remember the event by. 

Stan 




I happen to know someone who does custom lettering that could personalize it.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Stanley & Stan (and all), 

I shouldn't have made any whiny noises in the previous post. 

Y'all caught me at a low brain power moment. 

This bizniss trip really took the starch out of my underwear... 
(prolly a good thing)... 

"Budget" discussions had no bizniss here. That's between SWAMBO and myself. Sorry of I gave folks heart palpations. 
Just hadn't thought about the need for armed security or computer controlled access throught the electrified turnstiles... 

I simply hadn't thought about the probablility of Joe Blow from Kokomo stumbling into the fete... 
(And Joe, if you're reading this, you haven't signed up yet...) 

The ancillary costs that made the "bubble" in my pocket were things that were gonna show up on the radar sooner or later anyway, so they aren't show stoppers to the party. 

Sometimes my alligator mouth overloads my hummingbird buttocks... 

We're havin' an MLS party, open to those who support this site by members (regular AND 1st Class) (and their S-O/Travel Partners/Accomodations Hosts/ithinkyougetmydrift), and if a stray happens to drift in, we'll deal with it... 

Who knows, they may decide that we have so much fun as a group that they sign up right there and then!!! 
(if i wasn't cookin', i could do the gilly suit thing in the far back corner and offer fire support with the A-5 paintballl marker...)


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Duncan 
I sent you an email with pictures of possible badges 
Also I think it only to be appropiate to have a donation JAR for the people who want to help offset the expence can. 
Dennis


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Update... 
Pool is at 71 degrees F, and I'll continue to monitor that for folks that are heartier than I, should they wish to swim... 
Also, please check your private messages for a request of info (not all, just those who haven't listed their home towns within their profiles or signatures, or may be bringing a guest along...)


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan, 
Safari and Firefox keep crashing on the private message. Bill is from Chandler, AZ. 
Russ Miller


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Russ!! 
Bill's all taken care of (as are you...)


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Duncan, 

I would also like to attend if you still have room for one more. I'll be on the Tucson bus so will arrive late (and can stay to help clean up if you wish). 

Neal


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

23 days and counting, oops thats 24 days on your side of the world" border=0> 
Leave the PI in 3 days. So looking forward to this Duncan.By the way if your sending something in the mail it needs to be out now as I will only be in So.Ca. 4 days before leaving on my trip that ends up at your house. So need before April 15th or hold for me what ever you like. 
Roland/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif" border=0>


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Neal, 
No problem. Shoot me an email/PM with you name, and hometown. 

Roland, 
Not gonna mail you anything. Will have what you need here (somehow...)


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

UPDATE... 

Given the length of time that this topic has been active, the number of "views" it has had, and the need to finalize my planning/shopping/stocking for the event, I will now close the roll call... 

Those that have previously indicated a desire to attend, will be accommodated. There will be appropriate invitation/pass key materials provided for your admittance. Those of you who will not be actually attending the convention itself (by that I mean having an attendee's packet at the convention registration area), please contact me via email. For the few that have had back channel communication regarding "saved" positions, you will also be taken care of. 

Sorry if this catches anyone "short", but time's run out for me to prepare...


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Two of the previously "potential" attendees have said they're gonna be here, so with the addition of the two "mystery guests". we are now standing at 54, with a remainder of 6 possibles... 

Still missng the home towns of a couple of folks, so double check your emails for requested information. 

Thanks, 

Duncan


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: 
The protein is in the freezer. 
Sauces are here from Joe DiSanto 
Badges are in hand (and special thanks to Dennis Rayon for cranking those out for the group!!! You're gonna love 'em!!!) 
Pool is up to 72, and if the weather keeps cooperating, I bet it'll be up to 75 or more by next week. 
Track was working until we reballasted (will check again in a couple of days after we clean up THAT mess). 
All in all, things are going fine, and can't wait for the fuse on this to get lit!! 
Regarding the badges, I've worked out a connection to enclose your badges in your registration packet at the convention. This is only applicable to those who are actually registered for the convention istelf. You'll then have your very own MLS/Convention badge to wear for the duration of your conventionizing, but make sure that you have it on for Thursday afternoon, okay?? 
For the others that are only stopping by to play on MAYDAY, I'll have your badges here at the house... 
Last minute thoughts???


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

It's been snowing here in Southern Oregon, D. Can't wait to get some of that Arizona sunshine! 
Neal


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Neal, 
Sunshine it is!! 
You will not need a sweater outside (might want one if the A/C is really cranked down at the convention), and I dare say you can leave the raincoats at home. 
However, I *DO* recommend plenty of serious sunblock, and drink plenty of water. You can dehydrate down here very rapidly... 
If you're not peein', you need water. 
Also, if you find yourself thirsty, you're already dehydrated... 

Anyway, here's the current guesscast. 

Apr 26 Saturday - Abundant sunshine. High 96 and the low 62. 
Apr 27 Sunday - Mainly sunny. Highs 95 and the low 60. 
Apr 28 Monday - Mostly sunny. High 96 and the low 62. 
Apr 29 Tuesday - Partly cloudy. High 95 and the low 60. 
Apr 30 Wednesday - Sunny. High 89 and the low 56. 
May 1 Thursday - Sunshine. High 87 and the low 56. 
May 2 Friday - Abundant sunshine. High 87 and the low 58. 

Some of you may find that your badges have a "some assembly required" provision. I talked to Dennis, and he suggests letting each person peel off the backing to the sticky tape on the badge's magnet, and affix said magnet to the back of the badge yourself. 

He mentioned something about a "Rite of Passage", or maybe it was a "Competency Indicator", I can't remember eggzactly, but after I mentioned that it was going to take a little time to get all these built, I was informed that he kept them separate to avoid scratching the high lustre finish of the brushed brass. 

This is after I'd already started in on the stack o' badges, so some are already done, and some are not. 

If yours is done, hooray for you. If not, it only takes a few seconds (well, maybe five to ten), and you're set. If yours has a scratch, or other imperfection, see the warranty department at the northeast corner of 24th St. and Van Buren. 

Two more days in the cubicle, and then we're spheres to the abuttment on the remaining "chores"... 

You oughta see the list!! It's a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

UPDATE!!! 
Pool = 74 degrees... 
Track = (after fresh ballast and minor "issues") Good... 
Plantings =Complete... 
Buildings = Positioned and lit... 
Roads = In... 
Protien = Spectacular!! 
Starches = Ready for prep. 
Veggies = On hand (note to carnivores - there are veggie oriented people attending. let's leave them some leaves...) 
Deserts = Confirmed (Courtesy of JJ's Finest Dietary Scientific Experiments) (seriously, they are something to write home about - in a good way)!!! 
Other crappoleum = Dealable. 

The SDRR has been configured, tested, and compliant with all of the operator's personal requirements. 

Fingers will remain crossed until Friday morning... 

Side note. 
Some folks have expressed a desire for something other than red meat... 

If you or your significant other/traveling companion/etc. prefer chicken to red meat or brats, please holler now, so that I can get some chicken breasts set up for your enjoyment... While not an inconvenience, my protocol for safe food handling requires segregated preparation and handling of poultry and beef, and understanding the demand will help me better plan/prepare... Thanks for your understanding... 

We aims to please...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dumb question, what are the official hours of operation on Thursday? I apologize if it is somewhere in the 6 pages of this thread! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Party till you drop./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Just don't land on any of the right of way or on any of the the rolling stock.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
We've kept it sort of loosey goosey, just because I had no solid idea where I'd be prepared wise... 
Hour of intended operations are from 2:30ish to 7:46ish... 
In other werdz, show up after noon o'clock, and disappear soon after dark thirty... 
I'm keeping this free form, simply because there are folks taking the Tucson tour, and others that have to be back at the convention before their 6:00 PM seminars... 
I figure if they aren't worn out by 7:30-8:00, then they need to find another bar or back yard to lounge in... " border=0>


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

UPDATE!! 

Badges have been placed in the registration packets of those that have preregistered... 

The vendors had some sort of other system going, and I couldn't locate those packets... 

The remaining badges in my posession are as follows: 

Ames 
Cedarleaf 
Corradini 
Cyr 
Ennis 
Gieske 
Ott 
Pretzer 
Rich 
Richardson 
Seavey 
Starr 
Woolard/Breitner 
Walas 
Zane 

Everything else is looking good to go (wind may be a bit of an issue for the shade devices), but all the food stuff is in house, tracks are loaded and running (or were), and I'm officially just about done getting ready for all you'se characters... 

Have a safe trip, and we'll see you when we see you.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Yea 
My b-t is in a camp ground in Mesa and ready to take Linda to the airport early Thursday morning Can't wate 
Have now added my 5th train related item for this trip--going to Willams next Monday and take my god son on the train to the grand canyon, how fun is that/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
See ya in two days. 
Roland/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, 
You're gonna LOVE the GCR trip to the canyon. 
We took it a year and a half ago, and it was Debbie's first train ride. She loved it!!! 
(i liked it, too...)


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

All you guys here, and there I was sat in the 1912 room alone tonite! The weather is glorious. 
I hope to see more of you at Duncans tomorrow? 
My mistake, sorry Roland. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 
Rod


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Rod I know I have a memory problem but where did I meat you??? 
Also there is a timing problem here, my time peace sayes it's 12:22 Wed morning, and the above says it's Wed. afternoon and Duncan's party is the 1ST, Thursday another day away or am I out of my mind (OK dont answer that)????? Me thinks its still another day away. Wed. is is the open house for the convention (yes, no)? 
You guys are a messen with my mind here and that is not nice cause I don't gots much of one to start with. 
OK another 38 hours to go. Are we haven fun yet???? 
Roland 
I AM


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, 

Duncan's is part of the Convention Tour on Wednesday April 30th. 

The MLS gathering is Thursday May 1st. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck Duncan!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Terry!!! 
Today was a fairly successful day... 
Lost the tunnel line for about two hours just right at about noon due to an electrical gremlin (serious rail corrosion), but got it back for the finish... 
Substituted with the battery powered Shay, in the interim 
Generally had five trains running at all times, and got some really nice comments from folks. 
The one in particular that made me glad was how "friendly" the SDRR was. 
Thanks to Tommy Mejia, Paul Gieske, Ralph & Lu Giese for making folks feel "at home", and special thanks to Ralph for all of his operator skills and gandy dancing... 
Ralph understood my minor panic over losing the tunnel line, and sweated out in the sun to get the line functionining again. 

Extra special thanks go to Debbie for handliing the welcome table (with able bodied assistance from Lu), smiling, answering questions, and letting the estimated 600+ guests get comfortable. 

Went through 140 pounds of ice, and about 360 bottles of water. Good news is everybody survived... 

I don't think any of the guests walked away disappointed... 

Best of luck on Friday!!!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I’m not sure how to start this, but I’ll take a stab at it… 
The 2008 NGRC SDRR/MLS Open House was (IMHO) a resounding riot!!! 
The thanks go to many people, but first and foremost, I want to publicly express my heartfelt and sincere thanks to my wonderful wife, Debbie!!! Without her help and support, we’d have been eating Cheerios and drinking pool water… 
She’s an absolute peach, and I’m really fortunate to have her by my side!!! 
I’ve also got to publicly show my appreciation to Ralph for keeping things going while I was flappin’ my gums and wandering about. 
My other helpers, Tommy Mejia, Stan Cedarleaf, Roland Seavey, Mike & Marge Reilley, and anybody else that pitched in to help also need a round of applause!!! I know I’m missing a name or three, but believe me, I do appreciate everything you did to help get this thing going. 
Not only did JJ graciously provide the scrumptious deserts from his laboratory, but he and Stan also tag teamed the “Shad & Melonie On A Steek” photo, just so they could be here in some way. 
A special thanks goes to Rod & Jill Fearnley for the wonderful gifts they brought over from the UK. We’ll enjoy every drop and crumb!!! 
I’ve also got to thank Dennis and Martha Rayon for the outstanding efforts on the badges for the event. They really made a hit!! 
And before I forget, a very humble thanks to Chris Walas for the incredible figure of the SDRR Conductor… I feel in very special company, having my likeness crafted out of Sculpy, and given to me!!! Chris, I don’t know if I’ able to convey how much I appreciate your thoughtfulness…. 
Lastly, I want to thank all of you for taking the time and making the effort to come by the SDRR and meet old friends, make new acquaintances, and have a good time. I enjoyed meeting all of you, and hope that you had as much fun as I did!!! 
If I could, I'd ask that those of you who took pictures would be so kind to forward copies to me so Debbie can use some in her scrapbooking... Thanks.


----------

